#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  MIMOSA B5C - Voce precisa conhecer esse radio!!

## leandrolopeswifi

Fala Galera!
De volta depois de uma longa jornada de viagens e estudos.
Bom, apresento pra voces uma novidade no mercado . MIMOSA B5C.


Um rádio de altíssima performance, excelente pra Backhaul, por um preço muito justo.
Os rádios da Mimosa, empresa com sede na Califórnia , mais precisamente em Santa Clara, entregam qualidade e performance 
em qualquer situação. 
Desde o modelo mais simples ate o modelo mais top, os rádios tem uma capacidade de banda incrivel.
São baseados nos novos chip da quantenna e tem em seu Dna a estabilidade e resistência a interferências.
Conheci a empresa a uma semana atras nos EUA e recomendo muito este fabricante pela qualidade de seus equipamentos.
 

Estamos rodando um enlace em região metropolitana, super interferido , e mesmo assim com excelentes resultados.
Quanto? 1.3Gbps em 5km.
Sim, o rádio suporta até 1,5Gbps !!!!

Mimosa B5C (USO COM ANTENA EXTERNA)

Existe a versão com antena integrada tambem:


Pesquisem e comprovem o que muitos provedores já descobriram....enlace em 5ghz com estabilidade de radio licenciado.
O mais bacana é que o suporte da empresa é nota 10.
Voce pode projetar os seus enlaces pelo site, gerenciar e organizar tudo pela cloud.
Eu recomendo!!

www.Mimosa.co

Fica a dica.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## FMANDU

Trabalha em 802.11 ?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

802.11 ac.
Abraço.

----------


## webwebinfo

Comprou direto deles?

----------


## filipegabrielcferro

Faixa de preço?

----------


## rtfl

AC....

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

US$500,00 cada radio.
Mas vale muito!!! A performance deles é de radio licenciado de 20mil o par.

----------


## rtfl

Tenho uma gatinha q chama MIMOSA rsrsr.... brincadeiras a parte mais parece um radio bom.... comprou nos EUA?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Tenho uma gatinha q chama MIMOSA rsrsr.... brincadeiras a parte mais parece um radio bom.... comprou nos EUA?


É engraçado pra nós brasileiros um nome como esse, mas de engraçado os radios não tem nada.
Quem utilizar e souber configurar corretamente, irá ver o poder dos rádios.
Performance e estabilidade de um Licenciado por preço de radio não licenciado.
Pra mim só isso já vale muito.
Abraço.

----------


## jodrix

Obrigado por compartilhar, parece um produto inovador.

----------


## Felps

ja é homologado ?? ..parece muito bom...

----------


## uesleycorrea

Bate no AF5-X?

----------


## fabrisiorodrigues

Muito bom, quem vai trazer para o Brasil? Quando chega aqui vai ser vendido por 5 mil cada.

----------


## 1929

Leandro, aquela versão das ultimas fotos onde mostra o interior. Ele é revestido em cobre ou a cor é só para combinar com o logotipo? 
Acho que não, pois não teria porque pintar desta cor só para deixar escondido.

Noutro local eu li umas palavras do Leandro onde ele diz que os planos do fabricante é eles mesmo homologarem aqui no país. Se for assim já mostra uma disposição bem profissional com relação aos futuros consumidores do produto.

----------


## rimaraujo

Antes da informação vire especulação poderia postar fotos reais do seu rádio instalado tal como a comprovação do desempenho do mesmo?

----------


## Super

que bom, parece uma luz no fim do tunel...

----------


## Zucchi

Opera com 2 canais de 80mhz é isso mesmo?

----------


## netuai

qual a distancia e banda alcançada?

----------


## biohazzard

Aqui vai um teste realizado por 
Rodrigo Melo Meireles
Fabio Moreira

[MIMOSA]
Sao 03:30 da manha em Campo-Grande-MS.
Chegamos agora de Aquidauana-MS onde foram realizados os primeiros testes de "pancada" e stress com a Vaquinha Atomica Mimosa.
Equipamentos:
01 Par de Radios Mimosa 5.8 Conectorizados
01 Par de Antenas Algcom de 1.20 Parabola Fechada
02 Pares de Pigtails Algcom de Alta Performance.
Distancia do Enlace: 74,9KM
2x80=160 MHZ em Canais com distancia de isolamento de 300 Mhz com e sem DFS.
Teste de Banda em UDP entre radios com a ferramenta nativa: 1.036 a 1.089Gb.
Latencia Media: 08 a 21ms
Nao foi possivel realizar testes em tcp por conta de limitacoes de ambiente, distancia dos pontos e equipamentos. Ja esta sendo providenciado mais alguns testes essa semana em TCP, jitter, iperf, etc.
Primeiras Impressoes:
Hardware Robusto
-Alinhamento e Modulação orientados por GPS.
-Firmware ainda um pouco imaturo, com algumas limitacoes quanto a ajustes finos, mas que com certeza irá ser evoluido nas proximas versoes. Ja estamos fazendo relatórios junto a Mimosa para isso.
O rádio se revelou bem sensivel a ruidos, exigindo isolamento agressivo entre os canais de operaçao, portanto esta longe de ser um equipamento "fácil de se lidar", exigindo do consultor, analise espectral aprimorada, conhecimentos de isolamento entre canais de operacao, potencia de saida, temperatura, umidade, etc.
OBS.: Os testes foram realizados em condicoes reais, mas ainda há varios testes a serem realizados.
Nao estamos emitindo uma opiniao final, e sim parcial dos mesmos, portanto variacoes de ambientes, distancia, altura, poluicao espectral e afins, podem gerar resultados piores ou melhores.
Deixaremos todos informados das evolucoes.
Bom dia e um dia revolucionário a todos.
Rodrigo Melo Meireles
Solustic - Soluções em Tecnologia
Revolucionar é o nosso foco



Veja o teste com mais detalhes.
https://www.facebook.com/fabio.moreira2000?pnref=story

O link aqui para cadastro e informações dos teste mais apurados, caso eu esteja infringindo alguma regra, solicito que antes de apagar o post, com os resultados puramente técnico, seja removido apenas o link.

Para mais informações durante a semana em tempo real.

http://conteudos.clickmobile.com.br/mimosa

----------


## Zucchi

> que bom, parece uma luz no fim do tunel...


Sinto ser o mensageiro da má noticia mas... onde é que vamos encontrar 160mhz de canal LIMPO para trabalhar? Soma-se a isso os AirFiber e a linha AC todas em mais 60 ou 80mhz e já era...

Vai funcionar? Vai sim... mas em locais remotos e para backhaul.

Centro de cidade com o espectro que conhecemos... não vai virar. São aplicações e aplicações... não tem milagre.

----------


## alexvolpe

Pessoal, 

Para quem quiser maiores informações a respeito da MIMOSA, preencha este form :
http://conteudos.clickmobile.com.br/mimosa

Nós da Click Mobile teremos o prazer de dar todo o apoio na pré-venda. 

Grato e a disposição, 

Alexandre Volpe

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Obrigado por compartilhar, parece um produto inovador.


Jodrix, pelo que estamos tendo de resultados aqui no provedor, o produto é muito forte e estável. voce sabe quando um rádio é excelente , quando vc esquece do enlace que foi montado. está lá, passando muita banda, estável e 99.997%disponível.
isso é qualidade.


Se precisarem de mais informações, fico à disposição.
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Outro detalhe interessante desse rádio, é que voces podem acessar o equipamento por uma interface wireless 2.4ghz presente no hardware do equipamento.
Isso é muito útil, pois o técnico não precisa se aproximar do rádio ou do DG para acessá-lo, basta conectar nessa rede e acessar todas as informações do equipamento direto no seu notebook.
o reset do rádio também é feito pela interface wireless apenas. o procedimento é fácil e rápido.
Vejam que é possível definir todos os parâmetros para a rede de manutenção wifi  :Smile:

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Pessoal, 
> 
> Para quem quiser maiores informações a respeito da MIMOSA, preencha este form :
> http://conteudos.clickmobile.com.br/mimosa
> 
> Nós da Click Mobile teremos o prazer de dar todo o apoio na pré-venda. 
> 
> Grato e a disposição, 
> 
> Alexandre Volpe



Obrigado Alexandre!!
Abraço.

----------


## 1929

> Sinto ser o mensageiro da má noticia mas... onde é que vamos encontrar 160mhz de canal LIMPO para trabalhar? Soma-se a isso os AirFiber e a linha AC todas em mais 60 ou 80mhz e já era...
> 
> Vai funcionar? Vai sim... mas em locais remotos e para backhaul.
> 
> Centro de cidade com o espectro que conhecemos... não vai virar. São aplicações e aplicações... não tem milagre.



Pois é Zucchi. Pode ser. No uso como PTP ainda pode ser justificável...especialmente com boas antenas...
Quem sabe até numa associação com o Cambium epmp 1000 no atendimento multiponto.
Um fornece banda e o outro atende aos clientes.
Independente de preferencias ou objetivos de aplicação, tanto teus relatos como o do Leandro são altamente confiáveis.

Agora a pergunta que não quer calar é sobre a última foto daquela sequencia de fotos postadas.... Porque o modelo tem a cor cobreada internamente?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Pois é Zucchi. Pode ser. No uso como PTP ainda pode ser justificável...especialmente com boas antenas...
> Quem sabe até numa associação com o Cambium epmp 1000 no atendimento multiponto.
> Um fornece banda e o outro atende aos clientes.
> Independente de preferencias ou objetivos de aplicação, tanto teus relatos como o do Leandro são altamente confiáveis.
> 
> Agora a pergunta que não quer calar é sobre a última foto daquela sequencia de fotos postadas.... Porque o modelo tem a cor cobreada internamente?



1929, Sobre a cor cobreada internamente do B5, vou mandar um e-mail pro pessoal da mimosa e pedir essas informações. também notei isso desde a primeira vez que ví o B5...e só me vem uma coisa na cabeça...BLINDAGEM.
Mas não posso afirmar que seja isso, preciso de mais informações do fabricante.
Vou enviar e-mail pra eles e pedir mais informações sobre isso. :Top: 
Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

É mesma cor que vem nas sxt 90° da mk, tenho 99,99 de certeza que assim como na mk a mimosa usa como blindagem.
@*leandrolopeswifi* para pelos testes

----------


## infojet

Qual o preço dela amigo?

----------


## alexvolpe

Passe seu e-mail para eu lhe enviar uma proposta. Grato.

----------


## infojet

[email protected]

----------


## alexvolpe

Enviado

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> É mesma cor que vem nas sxt 90° da mk, tenho 99,99 de certeza que assim como na mk a mimosa usa como blindagem.
> @*leandrolopeswifi* para pelos testes


Confirmado pelo pessoal que é blindagem mesmo.
Abraço.

----------


## wescleywifi

Realmente estou acompanhando os teste e parece ser um radio robusto, mas como ele mesmo disse tem que ser bem configurado, então a melhor coisa e esperar e ver mais testes. para não ficar depois com o produto na mão e sempre ouvir foi configuração, isso e um Pensamento isolado meu. esperando mais testes e vou comprar.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

wescleywifi, visitei os caras nos EUA agora em setembro, ví de perto a qualidade e a dedicação da empresa em entregar equipamentos de qualidade superior, e posso te dizer que é sim um rádio de altíssima capacidade de tráfego. não estamos falando de rocket ou coisa parecida, estamos falando de um rádio que custa 799 dólares e te entrega 1.0Gbps na wireless.

----------


## rimaraujo

Leandrolopeswifi manda uma proposta de um par desse rádio. [email protected]

----------


## mestretik

[email protected]

----------


## 1929

> Conformado pelo pessoal que é blindagem mesmo.
> Abraço.



Um luxo.... blindagem em cobre...

----------


## alexvolpe

Nós da Click Mobile estamos comercializando o MIMOSA, enviei uma proposta para o seu e-mail. Para maiores informações : 
http://conteudos.clickmobile.com.br/mimosa
Att
Alexandre Volpe

----------


## ronaldoipm

manda uma proposta para mim. [email protected]

----------


## alexvolpe

Enviei no seu e-mail. Qualquer coisa fique a vontade em me contatar. 

Grato 

*Alexandre Volpe*
(19) 3363-1078 (19) 99706-0520 (whattsapp)
Skype: clickmobile-vendas
E-mail : [email protected]
Site : http://clickmobile.com.br/

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Realmente estou acompanhando os teste e parece ser um radio robusto, mas como ele mesmo disse tem que ser bem configurado, então a melhor coisa e esperar e ver mais testes. para não ficar depois com o produto na mão e sempre ouvir foi configuração, isso e um Pensamento isolado meu. esperando mais testes e vou comprar.


Vou testar esse radio em um enlace de maior distância. o pessoal já conseguiu fechar em 122km passando mais de 100mb.... vou ver se faço um enlace de 40km por aqui pra testar os rádios.
As antenas serão as 34dbi blindadas que usamos pra 40km ou mais.
Assim podemos ter um feedback mais preciso.
Abraço.

----------


## alexvolpe

Leandro, 

Você vai utilizar as antenas da ALGcom ? É interessante estarmos acompanhando este seu teste e se possível estarmos criando algo para o mercado absorver em relação a MIMOSA. 
Saber que funciona sabemos,mas quanto mais cases tivermos melhor. Abraço!

----------


## delegato

Onde encontro para compra o par desse rádio? e por quanto fica? já estão no Brasil ou vão importar através de pedidos?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Leandro, 
> 
> Você vai utilizar as antenas da ALGcom ? É interessante estarmos acompanhando este seu teste e se possível estarmos criando algo para o mercado absorver em relação a MIMOSA. 
> Saber que funciona sabemos,mas quanto mais cases tivermos melhor. Abraço!


Amigo,
Não defini ainda as antenas , mas sei que tem que ser acima de 33dbi. preferencia sim por AlgCom ou Wwave34dbi DPBL que suprem bem o enlace.
Com certeza, cases reais são melhores que qualquer propaganda. eu levei o nosso case até a Mimosa nos EUA e fui elogiado pelo pessoal de lá, pela qualidade do enlace ,mesmo atravessando uma região metropolitana com interferência fortíssima. prova de que o trabalho é feito correto e gera ótimos resultados. vou atualizando o pessoal com mais testes em campo.gerei até um relatório de performance pra eles avaliarem.
Abraço.
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Onde encontro para compra o par desse rádio? e por quanto fica? já estão no Brasil ou vão importar através de pedidos?



Por enquanto somente importando os rádios direto dos EUA. 
Abraço.

----------


## alexvolpe

Nós da Click Mobile estamos comercializando o rádio MIMOSA, não há necessidade de se preocuparem com toda a burocracia e com os impostos para trazer este equipamento para cá. 
Além da garantia RMA que a nossa empresa oferece, damos todo o suporte na configuração e instalação. 
No momento estamos comercializando o modelo B5c (conectorizado). 
Para maiores informações incluindo estudo de caso aplicado na região de MT entre em contato nos contatos abaixo que daremos todo o respaldo necessário para que você possa adquirir o seu enlace MIMOSA. 


*Alexandre Volpe*
(19) 3363-1078 (19) 99706-0520 (whattsapp)
Skype: clickmobile-vendas
E-mail : [email protected]
Site : http://clickmobile.com.br/

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

A PRONTA ENTREGA APENAS 5 PARES


Entre em contato com um de nossos vendedores para valores e condições comerciais!

Promoção valida apenas para essas peças! APROVEITE!

----------


## delegato

> A PRONTA ENTREGA APENAS 5 PARES
> 
> 
> Entre em contato com um de nossos vendedores para valores e condições comerciais!
> 
> Promoção valida apenas para essas peças! APROVEITE!


Qual o preço desse rádio?

----------


## Super

> https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...157801&thumb=1https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...157808&thumb=1_
> A PRONTA ENTREGA APENAS 5 PARES
> 
> 
> Entre em contato com um de nossos vendedores para valores e condições comerciais!
> 
> Promoção valida apenas para essas peças! APROVEITE!
> 
> _
> ...



Acho dificil eles postarem aqui o preço, vão dizer que depende do dia, se ta chovendo, se ta frio ou quente, depende das ações da petrobras, ETC...

enfim é melhor ligar lá. se eu fosse o vendedor colocaria o preço logo, independente do concorrente ver ou não.

as vezes quem vende não é quem tem o melhor preço e sim quem atende melhor.

Tambem estou muito interessado em testar este equipamento.

----------


## mathcardoso

No Mercado Livre o par
*2x Radio Backhaul Mimosa B5c 1gb 5gh 4x4:4 80211ac Rocket Ac*Ta R$9799,99

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

Bom dia amigo, respeito a politica do fórum que mudou, não podemos anunciar, referente ao preço informado pelo Mathcardoso procede, mas se comprar direto com um de nossos vendedores conseguimos melhorar os valores!!!!

OBRIGADO pela compreensão amigos, ótima sexta para nós!!! :Top:

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Parabens galera!! ótimo radio que se conectado a ótimas antenas, fará toda a diferença. em breve mais um teste em 24km demonstrando todo o poder do equipamento.
Abraço.

----------


## sonchini

em torno de 10 mil reais o par!

----------


## JonasMT

Seis ta é doido, paguei 5.400,00 no meu com nfe e procedencia. Nao pago mais que 6mil em um radio 5.8 má nem fudendo.

Procurem a http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/

----------


## sonchini

comprou só 1?

----------


## JonasMT

> comprou só 1?


Valor acima é do par, comprei apenas 1 para teste em um enlace de 1.5km o restante da rede estou instalando huawei 905

----------


## FMANDU

@*JonasMT* qual antena usou nesses radio? Qual foi a performance, chegou perto do prometido?





> Seis ta é doido, paguei 5.400,00 no meu com nfe e procedencia. Nao pago mais que 6mil em um radio 5.8 má nem fudendo.
> 
> Procurem a http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/

----------


## JonasMT

To aguardando chegar... Correios deve ta trazendo no lombo de jumento, sedex ja ta chegando no sexto dia util e nada.

----------


## FMANDU

Pois não deixe de postar sua experiencia, você é nosso beta test aqui do under. Não vou mentir que varias decisões que já tomei aqui no provedor foram graças às suas postagens.

----------


## MichelFalcai

Ola... Alguém testou em 50Km ?

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

Alguém quiser comprar me chame, tenho a pronta entrega!!!

----------


## Zucchi

> Ola... Alguém testou em 50Km ?


Até em enlaces maiores mas é importante: Qual o noise floor??

----------


## Zucchi

> Acho dificil eles postarem aqui o preço, vão dizer que depende do dia, se ta chovendo, se ta frio ou quente, depende das ações da petrobras, ETC...
> 
> enfim é melhor ligar lá. se eu fosse o vendedor colocaria o preço logo, independente do concorrente ver ou não.
> 
> as vezes quem vende não é quem tem o melhor preço e sim quem atende melhor.
> 
> Tambem estou muito interessado em testar este equipamento.


Nós aqui matamos a cobra e mostramos o pau. Preços claros e abertos, sem o mi mi mi de costume  :Big Grin: 

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/backhaul

----------


## JonasMT

> Nós aqui matamos a cobra e mostramos o pau. Preços claros e abertos, sem o mi mi mi de costume 
> 
> http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/backhaul


Recomendo fortemente a empresa, os meus chego hj. Amanha no caga do pato subo eles na torre.

Em bancada consegui usando uma setorial algcom + ponteira de rocket dish 400mb full

----------


## Julio Souza

Bom dia. Está homologado na Anatel?

----------


## MichelFalcai

-98 dBm

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Seis ta é doido, paguei 5.400,00 no meu com nfe e procedencia. Nao pago mais que 6mil em um radio 5.8 má nem fudendo.
> 
> Procurem a http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.br/


Esse valor foi só os rádios..... com as antenas realmente vai pra quase uns 10k (dependendo da antena)

----------


## JonasMT

> Esse valor foi só os rádios..... com as antenas realmente vai pra quase uns 10k (dependendo da antena)


Se for com algcom 1.2 "minimo que eu usaria acima de 46km" realmente fica quase metade de um digital com parabolas usado.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Se for com algcom 1.2 "minimo que eu usaria acima de 46km" realmente fica quase metade de um digital com parabolas usado.


E olha que com essas antenas que citasse, pigtails algcom , e se o link tiver 100% de visada, passa facil mais de 300full. o preço é muito bom , pois o radio faz muita banda.

----------


## JonasMT

> E olha que com essas antenas que citasse, pigtails algcom , e se o link tiver 100% de visada, passa facil mais de 300full. o preço é muito bom , pois o radio faz muita banda.


Pois tenho as antenas "1.2" tenho os pigtail, oque mato é o radio só trabalhar em 48v, tenho apenas 1 painel solar nas 2x ponta  :Frown: 

To usando ele em 1.5km com algcom de 22dbi, nao consegui fazer ele render em 2x apenas em 1x

Como é meu link principal tem alguma dica ai pra mim testar na madrugada?

Ps: 1x80 consegui 300mb tcp kkkk
Mas gostaria mesmo é de usar 2x20 nao preciso mais que 150mb estavel e solidos.

----------


## JonasMT

Bom deu pra brincar um pouco levantando cedo

----------


## welitom

Muita banda em. Tô pensando em adquirir uma par desses ou airfiber-x Tamos com a 912 passando já 100mb em 55km

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

> Muita banda em. Tô pensando em adquirir uma par desses ou airfiber-x Tamos com a 912 passando já 100mb em 55km
> 
> Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App


Eles esta a alguns patamares acima do af5-x oque consegui com ele em 1x40mhz af5-x nao consegue nem de perto com 50mhz 

Creio que depois do mimosa só digital.

----------


## welitom

Em uma área sem poluição consegui trabalhar ao máximo com ele passando 500mb com folga

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## welitom

Vc pega link na Eletronorte em MT 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

> Vc pega link na Eletronorte em MT 
> 
> Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App


Eletronorte pelo menos em sinop quando cheguei a usar o link era uma porcaria, quedas constantes algumas de horas e mais alguns que era de segundos. Latencia as vezes pirava tbm.

Atualmente compro link de uma empresa de Sinop e subo minha sessao pela Embratel

----------


## welitom

Assim.aki em Rondônia era uma merda também melhoro muito.pra os dias atuais 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## welitom

Mas Embratel é caro no mundo também o dobro da Eletronorte em 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Nao tenho extrutura e dinheiro parq retirar diretamente na eletronorte. Entao compro de terceiros embratel depois de muito choro fico 10,00 reais a mais por mb. E compenso muito.

----------


## welitom

Nossa muito barato mesmo,aki em Rondônia Vilhena tá 200,00 o MB Embratel também não pego direto não.pego de terceiros q retirao lá no pop

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Me expressei mal, pago 10,00 a mais no mb em relaçao ao que pagava pelo link eletro. O custo e cerca de 245 fora os 200km pra chegar la

----------


## welitom

Hoje tá muito bom.na Eletronorte aki para nois.tem colega nosso q entrega na Eletronorte acho q metade desse preço ae para no pop ae da Eletronorte,sera. Q não. compensa para vc 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

> Hoje tá muito bom.na Eletronorte aki para nois.tem colega nosso q entrega na Eletronorte acho q metade desse preço ae para no pop ae da Eletronorte,sera. Q não. compensa para vc 
> 
> Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App


Nao compensa pois precisaria de mais 3 torre, 3 par de digital fora fontes, cabos e afins. Investimento minimo de 150 a 200mil inviavel

----------


## welitom

Nesse caso é complicado mesmo aki estou a 80km apenas . tenho 2 par de rádio irei passa uma fibra e fica apenas com 1 rádio 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## welitom

Vou ficar com um enlace de 44km , será q esse mimosa me entrega 200mb com antena de 90 Cm algcom 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Por experiencia propria, acima de 38km algcom de 1.2 passa muito mais que isso. E como ganho da antena e grande se tem uma boa folga quando radio modular.

----------


## welitom

Amigão.na época q começar e terminar as chuva acontece de seus enlace ficar caindo o sinal 
O meu aki hoje e de 55km e cai muito em.novembro dezembro 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## welitom

Tamos querendo.dividir em 2 enlace de 25km para c.resolve

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Sim acontece ano todo variando as vezes dias as vezes semanas. Nome disso e fadding soluçao aumentar as parabolas ou quebras em 2

----------


## welitom

E complicado teve veses de cair o enlace da Oi aki na cidade, tô perto da fibra a vontade era passar a fibra logo mas.sem.grana e complicado kkk 

Enviado via XT1068 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## jonasklatt

Qual o procedimento para liberar todos os canais nestes radios?

----------


## JonasMT

> Qual o procedimento para liberar todos os canais nestes radios?


volta no site e cadastra novamente as mac escolhe brasil licensed!

----------


## jonasklatt

> volta no site e cadastra novamente as mac escolhe brasil licensed!


Poderia dar mais detalhes? no site só tem a opção Brazil, não tem Brasil Licensed.

----------


## JonasMT

> Poderia dar mais detalhes? no site só tem a opção Brazil, não tem Brasil Licensed.


Meu amigo, leia com mais atençao os menu! Esta logo a baixo de Brazil, fiz para um amigo nao tem 5min.

----------


## jonasklatt

Para quem tiver a mesma dificuldade de leitura como eu tenho, segue um passo a passo: http://backhaul.help.mimosa.co/backh...unlock-country

----------


## neydourado

Ola, Bom Dia, o Mimosa liga com fonte da ubiquit/mikrotik? pois comprei um par de mimosa Lite e veio sem fonte.

----------


## JonasMT

Ele acompanha fonte! Se veio sem reclame pois ele so trabalha de 46 a 56v

----------


## Zucchi

> Ola, Bom Dia, o Mimosa liga com fonte da ubiquit/mikrotik? pois comprei um par de mimosa Lite e veio sem fonte.


Use só com a fonte dele.

----------


## chocobama

Galera comprei um par de mimosa lite para testar. Mas tive que trocar por powerbeam AC. As antenas não tem um suporte para torre. Só de parede. Aí complicou a minha vida. E ainda preciso comprar/ construir um suporte que permita um bom alinhamento.

Fora que não tenho 48V na torre, apenas 24V por limitação de espaço/ bateria/ patch panel/ fonte ....

Alguém aí pode mostrar o ping de um enlace em produção?

----------


## neydourado

> Use só com a fonte dele.


Zucchi, "*estou esperando minha fonte - Pedido 301*,* esperando quase um mês para ser entregue. Ainda vem sem fonte"* 
Não liguei, não vou liga sem as fontes originais. 

Obs: ""

----------


## Zucchi

> Zucchi, "*estou esperando minha fonte - Pedido 301*,* esperando quase um mês para ser entregue. Ainda vem sem fonte"* 
> Não liguei, não vou liga sem as fontes originais. 
> 
> Obs: ""


Galera pisou na bola mesmo, funcionário novo é foda.

Suas fontes já partiram.

----------


## Zucchi

> Galera comprei um par de mimosa lite para testar. Mas tive que trocar por powerbeam AC. As antenas não tem um suporte para torre. Só de parede. Aí complicou a minha vida. E ainda preciso comprar/ construir um suporte que permita um bom alinhamento.
> 
> Fora que não tenho 48V na torre, apenas 24V por limitação de espaço/ bateria/ patch panel/ fonte ....
> 
> Alguém aí pode mostrar o ping de um enlace em produção?


Choco, isso era a coisa mais fácil de se resolver e colocar ela na torre com tranquilidade.

----------


## chocobama

> Choco, isso era a coisa mais fácil de se resolver e colocar ela na torre com tranquilidade.


Era um enlace que estava empacado em 100Mbits e eu precisava resolver sem impactar a rede. Para colocar o B5 lite teria que construir um suporte articulado, colocar uma caixa maior para acomodar baterias extras, nobreak 48v... Isto em ambos os lados. Infelizmente em meu cenário só estou preparado para receber equipamentos 24V. Com as PB AC 400 pude criar o enlace em paralelo e trocar mudando apenas dois patch cords.
Mas UBNT é foda. Tive que usar um firmware beta para resolver um problema de CPU 100%.

----------


## ericlmarx

A faixa de frequências disponíveis vai até 6200 MHz?

----------


## JonasMT

> A faixa de frequências disponíveis vai até 6200 MHz?


4900 a 6200

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Posso ajustar pra vc na madrugada se precisar.
me dá um toque no email [email protected]
que te ajudo. (FREE). sem custo.
aBRAÇO.

----------


## welitom

Jonas, q sinal vc conseguiu com as algcom 1,20 mt com os airfiberx. Tô com de 90cm 53km potência em 20dbm sinal -58 precisava de mas sinal para modulaar em 8x ta em 6x estável

Enviado via XT1097 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Sinal fico entre -50 a -54 dependendo da hr do dia!

----------


## welitom

Aqui ainda não fiz ajuste fino.mas as rb 912 estava com sinal -48, coloquei os airfiberx x foi pa -56 usando potência no máximo

Enviado via XT1097 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## welitom

E possível trafegar em 8x 50mhz com esse sinal seu ae com antenas 1.20

Enviado via XT1097 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## FMANDU

Pessoal o post é sobre o mimosa, mas sei que tem muito fã da UBNT aqui, será que ja não aprendemos o bastante com essa marca? (Travamentos, queima de lan, desempenho muito abaixo do prometido.... etc...) Quem é que realmente faz o prometido com o AF5x? É so procurar nos foruns da ubnt o turbilhão de reclamações. Pra mim, dessas soluções que tem hoje no mercado, somente MiKrotik, mimosa e cambium.

----------


## JonasMT

> Pessoal o post é sobre o mimosa, mas sei que tem muito fã da UBNT aqui, será que ja não aprendemos o bastante com essa marca? (Travamentos, queima de lan, desempenho muito abaixo do prometido.... etc...) Quem é que realmente faz o prometido com o AF5x? É so procurar nos foruns da ubnt o turbilhão de reclamações. Pra mim, dessas soluções que tem hoje no mercado, somente MiKrotik, mimosa e cambium.


Mikrotik em ptp só se for a rb912 rsrsrs e ainda tem um problemas chatos de lan travadas e modular do nada pra /100.

As AC testei até cansar e achei uma bela de uma porcaria. Até paguei consultoria pra ter certeza e nao conseguiu nada alem do que eu ja tinha feito.

Gostei muito da cambium até 24km com a linha epmp nao tem melhor CxB até 100mb

Acima dessa distancia nao pude testar o mimosa ainda, uma resalva b5 lite é bem safado e capado, principalmente a fonte que se quer tem conectores blindados.

----------


## welitom

Bom achei melhor perguntar aki no fórum já tem algumas coisas falando. Sobre o airfiberx mas esses problemas com Ubnt ae que você citou não tenho tido aki não são mas de 30 torres montadas entre cidade e sítio Ubnt tenho no mínimo dr problema nada de queima nada

Enviado via XT1097 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

> Aqui ainda não fiz ajuste fino.mas as rb 912 estava com sinal -48, coloquei os airfiberx x foi pa -56 usando potência no máximo
> 
> Enviado via XT1097 usando UnderLinux App


Com 912 e algcom 1.2 eu tinha sinal -42 a -44

----------


## JonasMT

> Bom achei melhor perguntar aki no fórum já tem algumas coisas falando. Sobre o airfiberx mas esses problemas com Ubnt ae que você citou não tenho tido aki não são mas de 30 torres montadas entre cidade e sítio Ubnt tenho no mínimo dr problema nada de queima nada
> 
> Enviado via XT1097 usando UnderLinux App


Nos pop nao tenho nada queimado ja vai pra mais de 3 anos, ja nos cliente toda epoca de chuvas é um sofrimento.

----------


## alextaws

> Vai de 4.9 até 6.2, porém tem que fazer um processo de desbloqueio, eu fiz um vídeo mostrando isso:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/clickmobile...5037122177959/


Esses rádios são top, muito bons, troquei de toda minha rede aqui em Boca do Acre, no amazonas, passando quase 800 mega agregado, há trechos que passo 1.1 giga agregado, ping abaixo de 5ms, podem comprar com o grande fábio, gente boa demais, atencioso.

----------


## geovane.torres

Humm, bem que a mimosa podia lançar uma antena pra atendimento a cliente pra concorrer com as nano m5 mimo da ubiquit e WOM500 intelbras.

----------


## JonasMT

Se continuar com problemas na lan, pode é sair do mercado que nao vai fazer falta. Sobre os radios para atendimento a cliente final ja estao disponivel, só nao chego no br ainda.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Pois é tava pensando em comprar o lite pra um ptp de 2km. Mais depois desses problemas na lan resolvi esperar.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## JonasMT

> Pois é tava pensando em comprar o lite pra um ptp de 2km. Mais depois desses problemas na lan resolvi esperar.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Nao poderia ter feito escolha melhor!

----------


## geovane.torres

Se os rádios pra atendimento a cliente forem da mesma qualidade dos ptt a ubiquit e intelbraz vão chorar.
Que venha logo os filhos da Mimosa kkkkk, quando chegar vamos apelidar de bezerros da mimosa kkkk.

----------


## tgnet

O que os amigos estão fazendo quanto ao problema da porta lan que vem aparecendo nos Mimosas ? e o rádio Cambium Empm alguem testando ?

----------


## felipeskynet

ate quanto de banda passa em teste de campo? um enlace ai de 40 km.?

----------


## moises1982

Qual o IP do Radio Mimosa B5C, o ip Padrao, alguem da uma dica de como acessar.

Grato

----------


## JonasMT

Na moral, ao menos leia o manual do equipamento.

----------


## alextaws

192.168.1.20

----------


## welitom

compramos recentemente para de mimosa b5c, instalamos em 45km passando 780mb/260mb estavel o temp todo nao tivemos probremas com porta lan

----------


## welitom

estamos usando conversor de 24v para 48v e usamos injetor das rb912 so sucesso .tinhamos airfiber x no lugar mas passava apenas 250mb cada par

----------


## gabrielest

> estamos usando conversor de 24v para 48v e usamos injetor das rb912 so sucesso .tinhamos airfiber x no lugar mas passava apenas 250mb cada par


E agora passa quanto ??? Como é a interferência na zona? As a temas são blindados dadas ou abertas ??

----------


## welitom

os mimosa tao passando 780mb/260mb mas trafego real.nosso de 500mb

----------


## welitom

um dos lado e bem poluido devido ter mas 4 torre de outros provedor . as antenas sao algcom de 1.20mt blindada

----------


## juniorsantos2012

Boa noite pessoal entrei agora para lhes fazer um anuncio que serve para todos com problemas com defeitos lans das mimosas que em bancada sempre da 100mbps como dito em varios postes que li o defeito e hardware mesmo defeito fisico quando se testa em bancada com fontes da ubiquiti de 48vts e mesmo assim da 100mbps fazemos reparos em toda linha modelos novos e antigos com esses defeitos com valores acessiveis so entrar em contato com nossa empresa segue cnpj da mesma e telefone callcenter tel 62-33112458 cnpj21999326000144 link dos consertos no mercado livre tambem para quem quer entrar em contato segue tambem watsszap 62-993708972 https://suporte-tecnico.mercadolivre...ras-mimosa-_JM

----------


## fabricioserapiao

Ressuscitando o tópico, bom dia. Estou com 2 rádios no qual não consigo acessar a configuração deles, tanto por Lan quanto Wireless. Já tentei fazer o procedimento de Reset, acessando o ip 192.168.26.1 no Wireless e nada. Consigo achar o IP dos rádios usando o IP Scanner e também o comando ARP -A, pinga mas não consigo acessar de jeito nenhum a página de configuração. Será que conseguem me auxiliar nessa?
Já tentei esses procedimentos: http://backhaul.help.mimosa.co/backh...dress-password e http://backhaul.help.mimosa.co/backh...c-device-reset

----------

